# Male 18month old Giant House Rabbit needs new home



## mentaldreamer (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have an absolutely gorgeous Giant House Rabbit that needs a loving and stable home. I got him from a friend but unfortunately my circumstances have now changed and we have to move to a smaller house. Obviously this now means that we will not have enough room or money to care for him properly, so I would love to find a permanent home for him to stay at for the rest of his life. 
He is very loving, will sit by your feet for ages if hes etting some fuss from it, and will groom you back for a while too lol. I don't know how he is with children but with his placid nature I can't see it being a problem at all.
I am gutted I have to move him on, but its the best thing for him.
If anyone wants any more information please do not hesitate to contact me.
We are situated in Ilfracombe, North Devon, he may need to be collected, or we may be able to bring him to his new house within reason.
Pictures of Bunny can be found on

http://s880.photobucket.com/albums/ac4/mentaldreamer/Rabbit/

Thanks for looking guys!

Carly


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awww he's delish.

stunning rabbit.
hope you find him a lovely home.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

He really is lovely . I really hope that you find him a good home.


----------



## mentaldreamer (Nov 30, 2009)

Bump up my rabbit, he really really needs a decent home asap, anyone has any enquiries please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Carly xxx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Carly, Have you managed to find him a home yet?
If I was closer I'd have had him like a shot.
Clare


----------



## mentaldreamer (Nov 30, 2009)

Still looking guys!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Take him with you! A rabbit, even one that big, can't possibly need more space than you would have in a flat let alone a small house, and I can't believe he costs a vast amount to feed.

Liz


----------



## ejosborne (Jan 10, 2010)

hi,

i would like to offer your rabbit a home, if it is still available if i can take his hutch etc too,

i have had rabbits before and i am an animal lover so would be going to a good home, i live in bideford and can be contacted on 01271 424276

emma


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

ejosborne said:


> hi,
> 
> i would like to offer your rabbit a home, if it is still available if i can take his hutch etc too,
> 
> ...


You might be better off changing this to a private message Emma, anyone can view this site and you never know who might use your phone number,just click on the op's name and send private mail it's easy,
Not interfeering, just thought I'd mention it in case you hadnt realised
Clrexx


----------



## mentaldreamer (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi there i am very sorry, we have managed to find him a very good a few days ago, I apologise for not taking him off here yet. Thanks ever so much for your interest anyway!


----------

